# ZEP study permit looking for CSV or PR



## Nevar Jones (Jan 7, 2021)

A good day to you all!
I am a recent graduate in the CS category. I was using a ZEP study permit during my studies. To provide context to my questions, let me quote my permit conditions:
2) ZEP permit will not be renewable or expandable BUT application for change of statuses may be submitted while in the country.
4) ZEP permit holders cannot change conditions of his or her permit in SA.

My questions are:
1. Can I apply for a CSV in SA? Can I even apply for PR, using that waiver for graduates in CS category?
2. Do I need a professional body Letter of acknowledgement, Even though I graduated from SA institution? I know ECSA won't be friendly since I lack work experience.
3. My passport is about to expire, left with about 2 months. Must I get a new one before applying? My permit is in my current passport, so must I apply to VFS for a transfer, whenever I get the new passport, before applying for the CSV? Or can I just apply with a new passport, and permit in the old passport?
4) Can I cross the border with the new passport and permit in old passport? Or do they have to be in one passport?

Thank you in advance, and feel free to respond to any of the questions, or all of them. At least one can make decisions having an idea of what to expect.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Nevar Jones said:


> A good day to you all!
> I am a recent graduate in the CS category. I was using a ZEP study permit during my studies. To provide context to my questions, let me quote my permit conditions:
> 2) ZEP permit will not be renewable or expandable BUT application for change of statuses may be submitted while in the country.
> 4) ZEP permit holders cannot change conditions of his or her permit in SA.
> ...


Allow me to just pick the ones I know:

3. You need a new passport before applying. You wont need to transfer the permit to a new passport but you travel with both. ALso when you apply you just apply with the new passport but also submit copies of the old passport + permit.
4. You can cross the border with the new passport and permit in old passport? They dont need to be in one passport.


----------



## Nevar Jones (Jan 7, 2021)

jollem said:


> Allow me to just pick the ones I know:
> 
> 3. You need a new passport before applying. You wont need to transfer the permit to a new passport but you travel with both. ALso when you apply you just apply with the new passport but also submit copies of the old passport + permit.
> 4. You can cross the border with the new passport and permit in old passport? They dont need to be in one passport.


Oh thank you Jollem for what you could respond to. Much appreciated.
Looking forward to more responses for the other issues.

Is there any indication that the Special Permits will be renewed somehow? Most are expiring end of 2021.


----------



## Belinda Manyara (May 30, 2021)

Nevar Jones said:


> A good day to you all!
> I am a recent graduate in the CS category. I was using a ZEP study permit during my studies. To provide context to my questions, let me quote my permit conditions:
> 2) ZEP permit will not be renewable or expandable BUT application for change of statuses may be submitted while in the country.
> 4) ZEP permit holders cannot change conditions of his or her permit in SA.
> ...


Hi Nevar , i am in the same situation as you . I wanted to find out if you made in progress with your situation.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Belinda Manyara said:


> Hi Nevar , i am in the same situation as you . I wanted to find out if you made in progress with your situation.


I can assist with questions 2 ,3 and 4. Question 1 i am not sure.

2.- You do not need a professional body letter. Thats waiver number 1 of 3 on the regulations. You can read the waiver for yourself on the VFS website or google it you will find it or click the following link (PR-critical-skills-waiver.pdf (vfsglobal.com) . The over waiver also waives the requirement for experience so dont worry about lack of experience.

3. You need a new passport. To apply for anything you need a passport with at least 3 months before expiry. So get a new passport first. You can however apply with passport and permit in old passport. They ask for both copies of new and old passport + permit. 

4. You can cross the boarder with a new passport and permit in the old passport. You present both passports.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

It terms of the partial question 1, the PR application is suspended right now. We do not know when DHA is going to resume to take PRP applications again.









Home Affairs facing years of delays due to lockdown: expert


The Covid-19 pandemic and provisions of the Disaster Management Act have reduced already-slow Home Affairs processes to a crawl – impacting thousands of people and creating a backlog that could take years to clear.




businesstech.co.za


----------



## Nevar Jones (Jan 7, 2021)

Belinda Manyara said:


> Hi Nevar , i am in the same situation as you . I wanted to find out if you made in progress with your situation.


Belinda Hie,

Unfortunately I was still at home trying to get a new passport, so I havent made much progress as yet. How about you? Did you apply straight for a CSV or did you start by making an application for change of statuses. Let advice one another on this headache mammoth of a task.


----------



## Belinda Manyara (May 30, 2021)

Nevar Jones said:


> Belinda Hie,
> 
> Unfortunately I was still at home trying to get a new passport, so I havent made much progress as yet. How about you? Did you apply straight for a CSV or did you start by making an application for change of statuses. Let advice one another on this headache mammoth of a task.


Hi Nevar ,I have made no progress so far. I called the head of the Zep permits and she confirmed that unfortunately if you have ZEP permit you have to go to your country of origin to apply for any kind of visa. I then asked about the condition which states you can change status while in South Africa, and she said it was an error when they printed the permits .They are trying to rectify it.So in short we can only apply in Zim . I have also consulted with a few lawyers to see if there is a way around it, and they all advised me to do the application in Zim.


----------



## Nevar Jones (Jan 7, 2021)

Belinda Manyara said:


> Hi Nevar ,I have made no progress so far. I called the head of the Zep permits and she confirmed that unfortunately if you have ZEP permit you have to go to your country of origin to apply for any kind of visa. I then asked about the condition which states you can change status while in South Africa, and she said it was an error when they printed the permits .They are trying to rectify it.So in short we can only apply in Zim . I have also consulted with a few lawyers to see if there is a way around it, and they all advised me to do the application in Zim.


"Goodness gracious me, they made an error? an error?😭"

Hey thank you very much Belinda for the response and advice, even though its just shocking and disappointing. But thank you, at least now we know accurately where we stand. Its a challenge to get around it now, maybe the best option is just to wait until the ZEP permits begin being renewed, and then try to apply for a work permit.? Or try to register for a further programme, just so that you can apply for a mainline study permit, after which we apply for PR once we obtain it.? Or just going back and applying in Zim? I wonder which is the faster better route to take.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi guys , I would suggest you apply in Zim. My husband was in the same boat as you and he applied for CSV in Zim which took 9 months to get an outcome and he applied for PRP shortly after and it was out in a record 4 weeks. There are no shortcuts on this one , unless they announce new terms since the ZEPs are about to expire anyway.


----------



## Nevar Jones (Jan 7, 2021)

Hie there Ebenezar1. 
Thanks for the frank advice and sharing your personal experience. I guess one will have to travel back to Zim after these Level 4 restrictions and begin the process. Someone was whispering in my ear that in the case that the ZEP permits are renewed (which word on the street says there is a possibility they wont) but in the case they do, just maybe I can apply for a ZEP work permit then? (Just in case you are wondering why I keep raising this one, for me personally, I no longer have close relatives that I can live with in Zim for however long the duration of the application process, thats why I keep on trying to find some way around this, if there is)


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Nevar Jones said:


> Hie there Ebenezar1.d
> Thanks for the frank advice and sharing your personal experience. I guess one will have to travel back to Zim after these Level 4 restrictions and begin the process. Someone was whispering in my ear that in the case that the ZEP permits are renewed (which word on the street says there is a possibility they wont) but in the case they do, just maybe I can apply for a ZEP work permit then? (Just in case you are wondering why I keep raising this one, for me personally, I no longer have close relatives that I can live with in Zim for however long the duration of the application process, thats why I keep on trying to find some way around this, if there is)



Yes you can apply for a ZEP work permit, but in the long run that permit really limits you, Best way is to migrate to main stream permits, last I heard was ZEP holders did not have to submit their passport at VFS Zim. I also had a DZP and I migrated to the then quota permit in 2014 and PR in 2016 .


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Nevar Jones said:


> Hie there Ebenezar1.
> Thanks for the frank advice and sharing your personal experience. I guess one will have to travel back to Zim after these Level 4 restrictions and begin the process. Someone was whispering in my ear that in the case that the ZEP permits are renewed (which word on the street says there is a possibility they wont) but in the case they do, just maybe I can apply for a ZEP work permit then? (Just in case you are wondering why I keep raising this one, for me personally, I no longer have close relatives that I can live with in Zim for however long the duration of the application process, thats why I keep on trying to find some way around this, if there is)


I believe ZEPs will continue to be renewed. but because the dont accept new people but simply renew, the number gets lower and lower each year. Until they run down. Before making a drastic decision I would wait for the next announcement on ZEPs. Who knows, they might allow those eligible to migrate to main stream visas. Applying for a visa from zim is a game of chance. You may get an outcome in a few months, you may wait many years. Some people are still waiting for their outcomes from 2018


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Nevar Jones said:


> Hie there Ebenezar1.
> Thanks for the frank advice and sharing your personal experience. I guess one will have to travel back to Zim after these Level 4 restrictions and begin the process. Someone was whispering in my ear that in the case that the ZEP permits are renewed (which word on the street says there is a possibility they wont) but in the case they do, just maybe I can apply for a ZEP work permit then? (Just in case you are wondering why I keep raising this one, for me personally, I no longer have close relatives that I can live with in Zim for however long the duration of the application process, thats why I keep on trying to find some way around this, if there is)


Another viable but expensive option is to go the study visa route(generally they release study visa submitted in zim faily quickly, mostly by april of the year because students have to register for the year). Here is the algorithm
1. You apply for a FULL TIME course , preferably a 1 year course like an honours degree.
2. After acceptance you go to zim in Dec and apply for study visa
3. Study visa comes out early and you come to SA and DO THE COURSE
4. Towards the end of the study visa you then change from study visa to main stream from within SA/

This route is expensive but takes less time and has better prospects of success.
Also, note this is just my theoretical suggestion and have not done it or know anyone who has done it


----------



## Nevar Jones (Jan 7, 2021)

I am most grateful for all the inputs tips and advice, it is indeed a nightmare being a foreigner. Will see how to navigate from here.. Thank you all.


----------

